# Headlight malfunction



## armedfrbattle (Jun 26, 2006)

I have more electrical problems to deal with beforehand most of my electrical worked fine i guess its wearing down now only one of my headlights turn on the bulb works because i have relayed power from the battery and seen it turn on i have heard about a greasy headlight switch where would that be located and also is there anyway to fix my inaccurate fuel gauge would i jus be able to get another fuel tank and replace the fuel sendin unit

SERVICE BULLETIN NUMBER: 85V-21
Bulletin Sequence Number: 021
Date of Bulletin:May 1985
NHTSA Item Number: 79497
Make: NISSAN
Model: 300ZX
Year: 1984
Component: LIGHTING:SWITCH:BUTTON:RING:HEAD LIGHTS
Summary:
VOLUNTARY RECALL CAMPAIGN- POSSIBILITY THAT ONE OR MORE OF HEADLIGHTS MAY NOT WORK BECAUSE OF CONTAMINATED GREASE USED IN THE HEADLIGHT SWITCH. NISSAN OFFERS AFREE INSPECTION AND IF NECESSARY, REPLACEMENT OF THE HEADLIGHT SWITCH. 1984 NISSAN PULSAR NX AND 300ZX VEHICLES MANUFACTURED FROM JULY TO SEPT. 1983.

SERVICE BULLETIN NUMBER: TS85-034
Bulletin Sequence Number: 012
Date of Bulletin:Apr 1985
NHTSA Item Number: 78205
Make: NISSAN
Model: 300ZX
Year: 1984
Component: INTERIOR SYSTEMS:INSTRUMENT PANEL:GAUGE:INDICATOR:GAS
Summary:
DIGITAL FUEL GAUGES- FUEL SUB-GAUGE MALFUNCTIONS: NO READING W/5 GAL. OR LESS; CONTINUOUS "E" W/3/4 FULL; CONTINUOUS 5 GAL. W/LESS THAN 5 GAL.; AND CONTINUOUS 5GAL. W/3/4 FULL. FOR SERVICE, INSPECT FUEL TANK GAUGE ASSY. HARNESS. DIGITAL-TYPE HAVE A WHITE HARNESS COVER, ANALOG-TYPE HAVE A BLACK HARNESS. REPLACE WITH P/N 25060-17P15 ASSY. 1984-85 NISSAN 300ZX WITH DIGITAL INSTRUMENTATION.


----------

